# 2016 spearfishing derby!!!



## aquatic argobull

CLICK HERE  for the 2016 PFF Spearfishing Derby Standings

In this thread, you can opt in on the tournament and post your catches for the 2016 Spearfishing Derby.

Any other discussions should be held in another thread

Rules are the same as last year
These are the rules agreed upon in earlier threads. I am not "putting on" a tournament, but I will monitor this thread and update the spreadsheet when people report their catches. 


If, for some reason, you can't get a good photograph of it on a scale, have a witness vouch for you, it's fine. It's a just for fun bragging rights tourney.
Each available fish has 5 spots on a 5-4-3-2-1 point system
Fisherman should declare themselves competitors prior to posting an entry. Simply post in this thread (or the unofficial thread) that you want in.
Fish must be witnessed by one other person (not the actual shot but by someone as or after the fish is landed).
Total points for all species at completion wins
No powerheads
No rebreathers
Fisherman must have at a minimum face submerged to count.
No nets except for legal netting of spiney lobster
Exact weights are tie broken with first entered
If you manage to get a hard to differentiate species of grouper/snapper etc...(e.g. Cubera snapper, black grouper) be sure to take good photographs of it's distinguishing marks.
Travel Radius for Maximum Travel Distance: 50 NM East and 50 NM West of Pensacola Pass but with no Southerly Limit
Divers must follow Florida Seasons/Limits regardless of diving location


----------



## aquatic argobull

These people participated in the past and get grandfathered into this year's derby. 

Anybody else not on this list who would like to participate, all you have to do is say "Count me in" on this thread before you post any fish and I'll add you to the list.

afogg
auTiger007
Aquatic Argobull
Billybob+
NaClH20 Dave
Addict'd
Stressless
Toner
CritterFL
skram
Barry
kylo1597
Salt Addict
amckeown30
sfmill
Cajun Spearit


----------



## skram

Nice! Glad to see it up! Here's my Wahoo 33.2lbs Looking forward to seeing everyone's fish this year!


----------



## sfmill

"count me in please" . I went and bought a new set of digital scales for this party.


----------



## Cajun Spearit

Count me in.


----------



## TONER

Went out twice this year so far here are my entries
Aj 36.5
Trigger 10.12
Trigger 9.10
Lobster 1.93


----------



## TONER

Last 2 lionfish 
1167 grams = 2.57 lbs
1062 grams = 2.34 lbs


----------



## PeterParker

count me in


----------



## Cajun Spearit

Lionfish: On Toner's scale 2 pounds 14 ounces. On my scale, 2.91 pounds.


----------



## lookinlagit

count me in


----------



## TONER

Went out yesterday and scored a small Cobia 35" 16.2lbs


----------



## Cajun Spearit

*Trigger*

Trigger 8.99 lbs.


----------



## skram

Snapper entry at 17.3lbs. Got him Freediving on Saturday


----------



## skram

Also forgot I got this small trigger at 2.11 lbs.


----------



## skram

Shot this 9.5lb Mangrove Freediving yesterday.


----------



## Cajun Spearit

Is this proof enough? Got a 2.7 pound lionfish at the Discovery Dive World tourney.

*Biggest Lionfish: Troy Boudreaux*

*







Troy shot and harvested the monster in the crowd among over 1,900 other Lionfish! This winning catch measured 16.5 inches and weighed in at 2.7 lbs. *


----------



## SaltAddict

The aj was 32lbs. I weighed myself on a bathroom scale (only scale that I could get to work)band then weighed myself holding the fish. Totally understandable if that doesn't fly. 
Everything else wasn't gonna fare so well on that measuring system. So for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## skram

Cobia shot freediving on Saturday 30.2lbs. Sorry for the crappy glare on the scale but you can read if you look close


----------



## skram

Also 6.8lb king


----------



## Cajun Spearit

*Black and Red*

Black- 13.24 lbs
Red- 21.8 lbs


----------



## aquatic argobull

Wow! Nice black


----------



## dthomas142

I'd like to get in please. In hopes that I'll spear something worthy this year!


----------



## aquatic argobull

dthomas142 said:


> I'd like to get in please. In hopes that I'll spear something worthy this year!


Good luck!

By the way, in 2 weeks, I'll be moving to Mobile, AL to go back to school and get my PhD. So not only will I not have a ton of time to go spearfishing, I also probably won't have a ton of time to be on the PFF. So have patience with me updating the derby leaderboard. Everything will still count, it just might take a week or so before I can see the new updates to the thread. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cajun Spearit

*Group and Lionfish*

22.75lb Gag and a 2.6lb Lionfish.


----------



## dthomas142

Wow! Very nice gag!


----------



## Cajun Spearit

*Cajun Spearit 14Oct Entries*

32.82 Gag, 21.09 Snapper, 2.9 Lionfish, 2.7 Lionfish, and 2.6 Lionfish.
(for the lionfish, the scale was zeroed with the empty basket)


----------



## aquatic argobull

Got this guy a couple weeks ago


----------



## Cajun Spearit

*Snapper 23Oct2016*

25.66 pound snapper.


----------



## Billybob+

Well, with less that 7 hours to go, I'd say it's safe to say that Cajun Spearit has won this years Derby! Congratulations!

perhaps I should repost my "Spearfishing 101" in hopes of helping Toner beat his curse of being "always the Bridesmaid, never the Bride":whistling:

with fishing laws so ridiculous, it's hard to even have a tournament of ANY length....year....month...week....day that truly gives everyones abilities a full test. Its still great seeing some good pictures!

Happy New Year folks!!


----------

